# Plano Spire Crossbow Case



## Jim (Jan 8, 2017)

I am thinking about buying this case for my Parker Tornado F4. Right now I have nothing. Thoughts on this? It has decent reviews.....

*LINK:* https://amzn.to/2j5jH8z


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 9, 2017)

looks sturdy.


----------

